

How many of you have internet access on your phones? - iamwil

It's a heavily biased poll considering the ppl at hacker.news, and not indicative of the mainstream, but I was wondering if people use a lot of mobile web apps.
======
jsjenkins168
Here is some current data on how the general population uses mobile web apps.
This was posted by danw here on this forum:

[http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2007/08/partial-
state-...](http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2007/08/partial-state-of-
mobile-data-market.html)

To summarize: SMS is the dominant mobile app (by a wide margin), and the US is
far behind most European countries in mobile app usage.

------
tuukkah
In Finland, I've been using mobile internet since I got my current phone two
years ago. Most of my friends don't use the feature at all although their
phones have some GPRS applications too.

